# Your "classical" music collection



## JSBach85

Post your pictures of your classical music collection. The ones I attached here are only of my Johann Sebastian Bach recordings. I have hundreds of recordings aside JSBach


----------



## Art Rock

This is about a third of the total classical music collection (alphabetical by composer, Abe to Haydn - excluding 200+ Bach and 50+ Brahms CD's, which are located on a separate position). The rest is still being relocated whilst being played and catalogued at the same time).









EDIT: no clue why it shows up 90 degrees turned from the original shot. Weird.


----------



## jegreenwood

Backed up of course.


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli

LOL - that last pic was as of 1992

11/1/17 (US) - top 2 rows left & right (plus the Marriner box)- it's a start










and about 250-350 records, see what I can find for pix, not much, just some Mozart









and Ozzy vs Ludwig @ New Years 16->17


----------



## Merl

Most of this lot is classical. The stuff that is on lower shelves, out of picture, are rock. All alphabetical.


----------



## Granate

Mine is so small


----------



## Granate

*Library 2017*

Still awaiting the Jochum DG Bruckner box. This doesn't include the LPs






My camera has problems with the high humidity of these nights and doesn't work properly. That's the reason for these phone pictures...


----------



## Granate

What a beautiful collection of Bach Cantatas, JSBach85. I just wish I could get into them and not only my Harnoncourt appreciated selection.


----------



## Merl

Tbh, 90% of my collection is digital. The top row of that shelf I showed is mostly Beethoven symphony cycles but I have 3x as many on the hard drive (at last count I was on around 106 compete cycles in total).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Merl said:


> Tbh, 90% of my collection is digital. The top row of that shelf I showed is mostly Beethoven symphony cycles but I have 3x as many on the hard drive (at last count I was on around 106 compete cycles in total).


Could you list all 106!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'd take a picture, but my CDs are scattered through my room and two others like the stuffed animals in Pooh's Corner.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Mine is so small


They always saying that size don't matter.  
It's the intention behind it.


----------



## Merl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Could you list all 106!


Yes I will, sometime but not now. I'm setting off for work in 30mins. Nearly all are full cycles except Barshai and Giulini.


----------



## DarkAngel

I have 5 of these each holding 1200+ CDs, 50% rock and 50% classical/opera
Now that I have Tidal & Spotify I rarely buy physical CDs, what do I do with all of these.......:angel:

Notice flashlights so I can find CDs in evening without turning on room lights, this is most of my opera collection with Wagner requiring more room on another unit


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

Incredible collection mine is all on itunes but would love to get a nice stereo that has bluetooth


----------



## Granate

Too bad that PostImage switched the site name and all our pictures are gone here. I wanted to show some pride for my collection, which has grown a lot in Verdi and Bruckner:







[HR][/HR]




Verdi operas in Stereo I want to own too:

_Rigoletto_ (Giulini)
_La Traviata_ (Prêtre)
_Un Ballo in Maschera_ (undecided)
_Il Trovatore_ (Mehta)
_La Forza del Destino_ (Molinari-Pradelli Decca)


----------



## bigshot

My music collection has nearly two years worth of music and it is kept on a Drobo.


----------

